# Kurzschluss, aber alles geht noch?



## Jens B. (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich auf einmal ein paar Funken gesehen, es hat geknallt, mein PC ging aus und es kam Rauch hinten aus dem Netzteil. Danach ging es nicht mehr an, ich dachte schon dass ich mir nen neuen PC kaufen muss.

Am nächsten Tag nochmal probiert - alles geht! Allerdings läuft der PC seither insgesamt langsamer. Woran kann das liegen? Kann's sein, dass das Netzteil nur teilweise kaputt ist und jetzt den Rest ncihtmehr voll mit Strom versorgt und deswegen alles langsamer ist?

Grüße
jens


----------



## arkanoid (5. Mai 2009)

Egal was es war, rate ich dir, alles mal durchzuchecken (oder durchchecken zu lassen) und das Netzteil auszuwechseln... die Sicherheit kann dir damit buchstäblich in Rauch aufgegangen sein...

hast du nachgesehen, ob nicht vielleicht einfach eine Motte öä. daran verpufft ist?


----------



## Jens B. (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, ein _klassischer_ Bug war's nicht hehe. Auch den Staub hab ich erst letztens raus gesaugt. Wie kann ich das denn alles durchchecken?


----------



## PC Heini (5. Mai 2009)

Es kann sein, dass ein Kondensator im Netzteil explodiert ist. Dann ist eh ein neues Netzteil angesagt. Reparieren kann man das in den seltensten Fällen. Meist sind auch noch andere Bauteile betroffen.
Kaufe Dir auch gleich ein stärkeres Netzteil als das jetztige.


----------



## port29 (5. Mai 2009)

Ein Computer Netzteil besteht nicht aus einem 0815 Transformator, sondern aus vielen Komponenten. Diese Komponenten haben verschiedene Aufgaben, die in unterschiedlichen Abfolgen erledigt werden.

Bei dir könnte es sein, dass z.B. ein Kondensator oder Stromstabilisator (schwarzes flaches Teil mit drei zwei Beinchen in der Platine und einem abgehackten) hochgegangen ist. So etwas ist recht schwer zu sehen. Da müsstest du schon das Netzteil aufschrauben. 

Dass das Ding läuft, bedeutet nicht, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Die Spannung könnte z.B. nicht mehr so flach sein, wie normal bzw. der Strom könnte unter bestimmten Bedingungen die Grenzwerte übersteigen.

Netzteile sind heute nicht all zu teuer. Ich würde einfach ein neues kaufen, dadurch kannst du dir viel Ärger ersparen.


----------

